# Another VacuumSealersUnlimited thread plus VacMaster review



## supercenterchef

I posted a thread earlier, as I considered upgrading from a foodsaver to a chamber type sealer.  Eventually I talked myself into the purchase.  I was considering the VP112 initially, but finally settled on the VP210--I felt it would be sturdier and liked the double seal strip (plus it looks really cool)...

I searched the net and talked to Lisa at VSU.  The bad news is, she's not the cheapest game in town, and the discounts posted on this forum do not apply to the VacMaster line (bags OR machines).  The price difference (for the machine) between VSU and another place I considered (a reputable internet business that you'll easily find if you care to look around) was about $100, or 10%.

However...in my searching, I found some complaints about shipping damage with the company online.  I talked with Lisa, who was very helpful, very upfront about her price point and the reasoning behind it.  My short answer--I bought her explanation.  She's a smaller business who likely doesn't get the same discounts as the big guys, she pays extra for great shipping and has never delivered a damaged machine, and she offers unbelievable customer service (I'm not saying company 'X' doesn't--I'm just sayin').  She wasn't upset or defensive, she understood if I needed to go with the other guys (because of price) and hoped that I'd still consider her for my bag needs in the future.  I really don't have the time or patience to deal with a damaged machine and Lisa was very impressive, so I chose to use VSU. 

I placed my order on Jul 3 and it arrived Jul 19--that's over two weeks, but only eleven business days (don't forget 4th of July).  So, a little longer than I would prefer, but still what I consider reasonable. I also ordered some bags from VSU, as I had no idea what the VP210 teaser/'sample pack' would include.  I ordered the bags on July 10th (afternoon) and received them on the 16th--four business days, entirely reasonable.  Shipping was a bit high at $15 bucks for the thousand bags I ordered, but after receiving them I see why--pretty heavy.  VSU price was essentially the same as (though other sizes I looked at appeared cheaper than) company 'X'. 

So...the VP210 arrived on the 19th.  It arrived in perfect condition.  And it looks great, the pics on the net don't do it justice--very good fit and finish.  That was just a couple of days ago, so I haven't had much time to  play with it--but so far, it seems to do what it's supposed to.  It does require a bit of adjustmnet (you must set seal time, cool time, vac time) and I've read some net reviews complaining about the complexity of this process.  You gotta be kiddin' me...let's just say if you can smoke a 'Q', these settings will be a walk in the park.  The sample bags were also a pleasant suprise...three sizes were sent and there were about 25 bags of each size.  More than enough to get started and get a feel for what one would need.

The bottom line?

I'm pleased with VSU and Lisa in particular (thanks for all your help!!); I would and will use them exclusively in the forseeable future (provided they maintain their high standards, of course--but I'm not really worried on that count).

I bought the VP210 because I plan on doing a lot of vacuu-sealing, so I should know more about its performance soon--if ya'll have any questions, don't hesitate to post!


----------



## lisa b

Thanks for your helpful review

The extra $100 for the machine is the price differential on our shipping costs. My competitors ship via FedEx or UPS basic ground shipping, where the box bounces around in the back of the truck.

All of our machines are strapped to a pallet, delivered via freight truck, and handled very gently. My average cost to deliver the machine this way is about $120 more than ground shipping.

I realized that I was going to lose sales by charging more, but I thought about it and decided that I'd rather sell less machines and make less money than deliver damaged equipment to my customers. 

So, that's the long explanation on the shipping, for all of you who read the review and wondered what the difference is between their shipping and ours. :biggrin:

Thanks again for the review. I look forward to speaking with you next time.


----------



## bigcreekbbq

Supercenterchef, I am the social media coordinator for ARY, Inc, makers of VacMaster.   Thank you for your comments on the VacMaster.  I know you'll love the VP210!  And if you have any questions, I'm sure Lisa will be able to help you a lot, as they're great folks at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited!  Also, feel free to check out our Facebook page at www.Facebook.com/aryvacmaster and like us there.  We post useful tips, pictures, videos, etc. and you can contact VacMaster directly if you need something.

Jeff


----------



## supercenterchef

Jeff, I'm honored by your notice!  I didn't know you folks were watching--almost glad you didn't see the PM's I sent Lisa in advance of purchase...my favorite quote labelled the VP210 an "ostentatious display of industrial technology"--a good thing in my book :)

I've now had a bit longer to experiment with the product and I continue to enjoy it.  It seems to require a lot less 'fiddling' than the foodsaver types, I just put the bag in the chamber, close the lid and start stuffing the next bag while the sealer does its magic--all the while maintaining a consistent seal (the foodsaver would overheat after about ten bags or so).  The only thing I've had to be a bit more careful with was bag placement, if you're not careful wrinkles can creep into the seal...

One reason I was interested in the chamber sealers was the ability to seal liquids--I've experimented a bit with marinating chicken sealed with the VP210, it's all gone off smoothly and without problems!

I remember from my original thread that several of you were looking into chamber sealers...if you've got any questions for me just post!


----------



## gersus

Very informative, thanks for the info!


----------



## smoking b

SupercenterChef said:


> Jeff, I'm honored by your notice!  I didn't know you folks were watching--almost glad you didn't see the PM's I sent Lisa in advance of purchase...my favorite quote labelled the VP210 an "ostentatious display of industrial technology"--a good thing in my book :)
> 
> I've now had a bit longer to experiment with the product and I continue to enjoy it.  It seems to require a lot less 'fiddling' than the foodsaver types, I just put the bag in the chamber, close the lid and start stuffing the next bag while the sealer does its magic--all the while maintaining a consistent seal (the foodsaver would overheat after about ten bags or so).  The only thing I've had to be a bit more careful with was bag placement, if you're not careful wrinkles can creep into the seal...
> 
> One reason I was interested in the chamber sealers was the ability to seal liquids--I've experimented a bit with marinating chicken sealed with the VP210, it's all gone off smoothly and without problems!
> 
> I remember from my original thread that several of you were looking into chamber sealers...if you've got any questions for me just post!


Could you give us an update please now that you've had a few months with this machine?


----------



## supercenterchef

Sorry it took me so long to reply...I'd be happy to!

First, let me describe my usage:  I'm still basically sealing steaks and BBQ.  I recently enrolled in (an online) culinary school and so haven't had the time to experiment with various vacuum settings (for instance, as described in Kellers 'Under Pressure').

For what I've used it for, it has earned my highest praise...it works so well that sealing food is no longer a variable I have to worry about in cooking.  In fact the only other equipment to be recommended so well, is my Thermapen :)

There have been no equpiment problems and as I read my previous review, I couldn't have said it better than...


> I've now had a bit longer to experiment with the product and I continue to enjoy it.  It seems to require a lot less 'fiddling' than the foodsaver types, I just put the bag in the chamber, close the lid and start stuffing the next bag while the sealer does its magic--all the while maintaining a consistent seal (the foodsaver would overheat after about ten bags or so).  The only thing I've had to be a bit more careful with was bag placement, if you're not careful wrinkles can creep into the seal...


In short, I continue to be enamoured with my VP210; and with the cheaper bag costs compared to a foodsaver, I'm using it a lot more and enjoying experimenting with my leftovers, etc!


----------



## smoking b

Thank you very much for the update.


----------



## rangecop

After my old Foodsaver vacuum sealer jumped out of the cupboard and broke the prong that activates the switch and finding out that replacement parts weren't available I decided to purchase a new vacuum sealer from this site's advertiser, Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.  I called Lisa and decided that the VacMaster Pro 110 would fit my needs.  It arrived about a week later and I experienced several failed seals.  A call to Lisa then calls to ARY (the Manufacturer) failed to resolve the problem and I was advised to return it to the factory with an authorized return number. I shipped it off and  last week ordered the VacMaster Pro 140.  It arrived today and it works flawlessly.  I like the fact that I can adjust the sealing time and it has a double strip for sealing which is also easily replaced.  I can't finish this review without mentioning that Lisa does not need a customer service person or department because no-one could out do her customer service.  Too bad more businesses don't have someone like her.  Just a quick side note.  Today I repackaged several packages of frozen meat that had failed seals and used Lisa'a bags, VacMaster bags, and Food Saver bags.  All three brands sealed without any problems.  Thanks Lisa


----------



## dj mishima

I stumbled across this thread and am now interested in purchasing a vacuum sealer.  I have been on a cold smoking cheese kick for the past couple weeks.  I think this would work out better than the plastic wrap/resealable sandwich bag packs I'm currently using.  Plus using them for marinading sounds like some fun.

I wonder, could these also be used for leftovers that could be reheated in boiling water?


----------



## supercenterchef

The short answer is yes

...but...

the manufacturer doesn't recommend boiling the standard bags (though many people on this forum do it successfully for short periods of time...ie to reheat food) IIRC.  Lisa also has bags specifically made for boiling foods for longer times--check her site out!


----------



## tgil

Stumbled across this post while looking for thermometer info.  I gotta say, I'm in the market for a new sealer and I'll definitely be looking for Lisa B when the time comes!  I believe you get what you pay for, and you just can't put a price on service!  In my many years of business, my motto was always "under promise, over deliver".  Thanks for the informative thread!


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

It's time for the April discount code for all Smoking Meat Forum members....

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM413*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. *This code is good through April 30,2013.*

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

The weather is warming up and more people are outside smoking! The April discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through May 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM513*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## kathrynn

Thanks Lisa!  I love what I have gotten from you!

Kat


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

Hunting season and cooler weather is here.  I hope that everyone is enjoying a good start to autumn.

The September discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through October 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1013*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## wade

I had a side pump vacuum sealer for a long time for my salmon and cheese but a few months ago I moved to a chamber sealer with a twin seal. It was a great move. If you get the chance to move to a chamber unit they are more expensive but in my opinion well worth it.


----------



## bordercollie

That is a great review Supercenterchef. It  encouraged me to make the jump. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I just ordered a VP115 from Lisa. I am so excited . It's a   " Merry Christmas to me" present- I've been wishing for one since I joined this  great forum.  So to get it, I found things around the shop and house I no longer cared about, sold them , and put the $ toward something really useful- my VP115, plus it will save a lot on preserving food better than the zips.  :)   Happy, happy - I turned my junk into something really useful and ...yes...fun, by selling it and getting the VP115!!

 Also, I  was pleased with the answers to all my questions that Lisa B gives. She does know her products. I'll be a loyal customer  :)  .     judy


----------



## lisa b

You will love your new VP115, Judy! Thanks again for the order. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa


----------



## rtbbq2

I have been buying from Lisa for sometime now. Her bags are heavy and good quality. Buy with confidence.


----------



## supercenterchef

Great to hear, bordercollie!  PM me if you need any tips on sealing liquids...it took me a lost batch of stock to work out the kinks :)


----------



## shoneyboy

:popcorn


----------



## shoneyboy

I tried to post this over the weekend, but my crazy IPad has been giving me problems 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I loved the ideal of vacuum sealing, but I would only use it when I felt that it was most appropriate, mainly due to the cost of the bags. I really believe that by vacuum sealing you can extend the shelf life and quality of you product. I have gone through 4 of the traditional vacuum sealers over the last 3-4 years.  Using the “make your own rolls” of bag material….. I even went as far as to alternate between 2 machines so I would not overheat them…….Really did not work well……. Over the summer I was fortunate enough to buy a Vacmaster VP112…… unfortunately I did not do my homework and get it from Ms. Lisa, but I did contact her after the fact and buy my bags from her. She was really nice and very helpful….. The bags were very stout and I will not be buying my bags from anyone else…… At the time I bought 1000 bags of 2 different sizes, one close to a quart size (6x12) and 1000 of a 12x12, close to a gallon size. Since I bought the VP112 it sits on my counter in my kitchen and I have to say I use it at the minimum of 3-4 times a week, I love my VP112, it is one of the best pieces in equipment in my kitchen!!! It is a little of an investment, but well worth every penny !!!! ShoneyBoy


----------



## grouse

I also picked up a vp 112.   It sits on my counter and has bagged 10 deer, sausages, jerky, soups, stews, meat balls, roast pork shoulder, 50lbs of oats, and 50 lbs of rice. 

It gets used daily.


----------



## papap

I have the VP215 and love it.


----------



## bordercollie

I will let ya'll know when I get my unit. I'm sure I will have questions. :)  Whew , I am sure excited.. :)       judy


----------



## lisa b

Judy, 

It won't be long.  Your machine is being delivered tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*HAPPY  NEW  YEAR!*

I want to wish everyone a very happy New Year.  I hope that the coming year is filled with good things for you and your families.

The December discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through January 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1113*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## bordercollie

Many many thanks to Lisa for a wonderful chamber sealer, I LOVE my chamber sealer. I am late replying because of my niece's wedding, Christmas and much physical work on the cattle farm. However, I smoked about 8 pork butts on my Smokin-it #3 and  my sister and I gave pulled pork( in Lisa's great chamber bags) to many people for Christmas. I put portion sized amounts in a bag, chamber sealed it nice and snug) , and  the folks were so proud of it.  Mostly because they can reach in the freezer, grab it and warm it up in a simmering pot with no loss of quality.  I put it on the counter at first, but then  put some heavy duty full extension  drawer slides on a cabinet drawer and now I can pull out my chamber sealer and seal left overs and my grilled and smoked food - just as soon as it is cool enough. I will post a picture of my handsome chamber sealer as soon as I can. haha!   Thanks again to Lisa!!!   judy


----------



## bordercollie

Ok, I  grilled steaks the other night and had an extra.. I chamber sealed it  with a few mushrooms and sweet peppers. All had been grilled with the steak.  Came in tired from a cold day on the farm and dropped the chamber sealed package in simmering water. What a wonderful  supper!  Juicy.. Yum. Yum.

I put  the  50 lb plus sealer in a  cabinet drawer using 100 lb  full extension glides.  Just  slide out and just plug in use it where it is. I do love this VP115  from vacuum sealers unlimited and can't wait to do some more  smoking.    judy













DSCF4775.JPG



__ bordercollie
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF4776.JPG



__ bordercollie
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF4777.JPG



__ bordercollie
__ Jan 4, 2014


----------



## lisa b

Judy,

That drawer is a perfect fit for that sealer!  That worked out great.

I'm so glad that you're putting the VP 115 to good use.  Thanks so much for the business!

Lisa


----------



## bordercollie

Thank you













1224130944.jpg



__ bordercollie
__ Jan 8, 2014






. I  can't believe it operates so quietly. Here is a picture of some of the 14 hr smoked  pulled pork that I chamber sealed  and gave out as gifts.


----------



## supercenterchef

Beautiful set up bordercollie...you'll keep loving it, I'm sure!


----------



## bordercollie

Thank you SupercenterChef .   You post is what  encouraged me to take the leap!  :)      I am  really pleased.. A+        Buying some pork butts tomorrow and plan to use  the sealer for the pulled pork. My nephew is in medical school and loves having the vacuum sealed meals ready at the go with all the  competitive, hard studying, leaving him no time to cook.   :)     judy


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone,

I hope that 2014 has gotten off to a good start for you and that the coming year is filled with great barbecue!

The January discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through February 28, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM214*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## thatcho

Stoked just ordered the vacmaster-260 with extra premium bags. Can't wait to seal up some bacon and cheese.


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone,

Are you ready for the March discount code?  I thought so! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The February discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through March 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM314*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b

*DISCOUNT CODE FOR MAY*​*Hi Everyone,  *

The April discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through May 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM514*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*Be sure to check out our new heavy-duty, puncture-resistant bags*

*http://www.shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b

*SAVE **$$$** ON VACUUM SEALING BAGS*​*Hi Everyone,  *

The weather is finally warm after a crazy winter, and it's time to get outside and enjoy the weather with friends and family.

The May discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through June 30, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM614*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*Be sure to check out our new heavy-duty, puncture-resistant bags*

*http://www.shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Sorry! With all of the 4th of July festivities, my son's birthday, Boy Scout camp, etc., it took me a little longer to get in front of my computer this weekend to put up the new discount code. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Here goes:*
*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *​*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*​ ​*Just enter **SM714**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello!*

*Here is your August discount code.  Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM814**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello!*





*I hope that everyone had a nice Labor Day weekend.  We spent Labor Day barbecuing with friends and swimming in the pool.*





*The August discount code has expired.  Here is a new one for September.  Thanks for all of your continued business!*







*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *



*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*





*Just enter **SM914**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*





*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*





*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*





*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*





*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*





*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*





*Take care, and thanks for your business!*





*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*





*The September discount code has expired.  Here is a new one for October.  Thanks for all of your continued business!*







*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *



*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*





*Just enter **SM1014**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*







*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*





*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*





*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*





*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*





*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*





*Take care, and thanks for your business!*





*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I can't believe that Thanksgiving is just around the corner and that hunting season is open in every state.*

*It's time for the November discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1114**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## thegunnut

While I am a relative "noob" on this site, I am retired after 30 years in the food packaging business.
While I will not mention their name, the company I worked for is the gold standard in vac packaging equipment and supplies for industrial use.
When it can time to buy a unit for personal use, Vacmaster was the winner , hands down.
Seals every type of bag/ pouch, and I agree that the customer service has been great.
Technically, the equipment is sound, and most importantly...... repairable.
I would buy another in a heartbeat, although I doubt mine will need to be replaced in the near future.

Just my opinion.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Christmas is coming and hunting season is in full swing. I've been really busy filling orders, but I always remember my friends on this forum.*

*It's time for the December discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1214**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I'm excited to tell you about the new vacuum sealers from VacMaster.  If you want to spoil yourself with a commercial grade, all stainless sealer, I've got two new machines to tell you about.*

*The Pro 350 is all stainless steel and has storage for a 50' roll and a roll cutter.  It has a super wide 5mm seal strip, clear lid for proper bag placement, and a vacuum fan to keep the motor cool, so you can seal lots of bags at a time:*

*PRO 350  (click here to view)*

*The Pro 380 is a monster all stainless steel and has storage for a 50' roll and a roll cutter.  It has a 16" SEAL BAR that isn't found anywhere else. It has a super wide 5mm seal strip, clear lid for proper bag placement, and a vacuum fan to keep the motor cool, so you can seal lots of bags at a time:*

*PRO 380  (click here to view)*

*I'm offering FREE SHIPPING on these two machines for a limited time, so if you want to get these before Christmas, now is the time to save money and get a beautiful new sealer.*

*Thanks for your business,*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

*It's time for the January discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM115**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Hunting season is over and we are looking forward to warmer spring weather!*

*It's time for the February discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM215**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*With all the cold weather, it's hard to believe that it will soon(?) be Spring.  *

*It's time for the March discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM315**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*We are now carrying** MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click **HERE** to see.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM415**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I am excited to introduce our newest machine. It combines a chamber sealer with a suction sealer. You get the best of both worlds. *

*You can seal any length item in the suction section, along with liquids in the chamber vacuum portion!*

*Check out the details here:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....tion-Chamber-Suction-Vacuum-Sealer-876550.htm*

*Thanks again for all of your business,*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM515**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*

b(24, 24, 24); margin:0px; padding:0px"> 

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Happy Independence Day!  *







*I hope that you spent it enjoying our freedom with your family and friends! *

*It's time for the July discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM715**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*It's time for the August discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM815**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Labor Day weekend is here and it's time to break out the smoker.  I hope that you all have a safe and happy holiday weekend.*

*Here is the September discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM915**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Our weather has finally started to cool down and hunting season is underway in most parts of our country.  I hope that you are all enjoying the season.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1015**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Good news!**  The VacMaster Pro 350 vacuum sealer is back in stock.  Due to high demand, the manufacturer ran out of these machines, but they came in yesterday.  We'll be shipping all of our back orders this next week.  You can see that machine here:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm*

*Thank you to all for your business and friendship.  I have spoken to many people on this forum, and you guys are the best. *

*Here is your February discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM216**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Easter is right around the corner, which means (hopefully) warmer weather is, too.  We can all BBQ without freezing outside!*

*Here is your March discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM316**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Things are happening here at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.  I am developing a new website that will allow me to be more flexible in my discounts, promotions, etc.  Hopefully, it will be up in the next couple of months.  Until then....*

*Here is your April discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM416**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*It's May and summer is right around the corner, although you wouldn't be able to tell that in my neck of the woods.  It's still too cold for me to start my garden.  However, in anticipation of warmer weather....*

*Here is your Maydiscount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM516**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Warm weather is has finally made it's appearance here in the Sierra Mountains of California where I live, and summer is right around the corner.  I hope that you all enjoy your long summer evenings of BBQ.*

*Here is your June discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM616**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## stainless

Thumbs up to Lisa's business.  Bought on Monday and received and using by Thursday morning.  Great price for a brand new unit as well.  Vacmaster 215


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that everyone had a great weekend celebrating our country's independence!  I hope that you all enjoy your long summer evenings of BBQ.*

*Here is your July discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM716**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that you're all having a great summer!*

*Here is your August discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM816**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I don't know about you, but I am definitely looking forward to cooler days and nights.  Hopefully, we will all soon be enjoying brisk fall days.*

*Here is your September discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM916**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I'm sorry that it took me so long to get the new discount code to you.  Hunting season is here, and it's the busiest time of year here.  *

*Here is your October/November discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1116**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I'm sorry that it took me so long to get the new discount code to you.  I'm super busy this time of year!  *

*Here is your November/December discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1216**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Happy New Year to you. I hope that 2017 is filled with health, happiness, and lots of BBQ!*

*Here is your January discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SMJAN17**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*We'll be debuting a new vacuum sealer on the website in just a few days....*

*Here is your February discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM217**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that everyone is doing great.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your April discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM417 **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry **CLEAR/GOLD BAGS**  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length**:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that everyone enjoyed their Memorial Day weekend and thought of our troops who are serving our country and of those who have died for our freedom.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your JUNE discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SM617 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*School has started here.  I have one son still at home and two others who have left.  I'm having some serious empty nesting going on here, and I have to vacuum seal more often now that there are less people here to eat my bulk buy items.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your SEPTEMBER discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SM917 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone! 

Thanksgiving is just around the corner and hunting season is in full swing.  I hope that you're enjoying your autumn.
*
*Here is your NOVEMBER discount code:
*​*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.

ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE

Just enter SM1117 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
*​*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers. 

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa
*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone! *

*Wishing all of my friends here a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!*

*Here is your December/January discount code:*
*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.

ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SMJAN18 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers. 

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

Great news! I figured out the rules of the new pricing structure on all VacMaster suction equipment, and I can now offer 10% off the suction machines. (Please note: the discount does not apply to chamber vacuum sealers.)

*Here is your MARCH discount code:

Save 10% Off VacMaster Pro series suction sealers! (PRO350 and PRO 380)

Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE

Just enter SM318 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
*
I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.
*
http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

*I now have discount codes for our commercial grade suction machines!*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)  *​*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*​
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) - *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*

*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​

*Here is your APRIL discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:

Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines​**
Just enter SM418 at checkout 
and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*
Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!*


----------



## mlrtym44

Can you somehow use this discount code on amazon?  I ask because I am military stationed oversees.  Amazon has prime shipping where I can get it free shipping.  Otherwise I have to pay a large amount for shipping or the company just won't ship it.  Thank you!


----------



## old sarge

Somehow I doubt it. Send Lisa an email and see if she is part of the Amazon crew of sellers and handles APO/FPO.


----------



## lisa b

mlrtym44 said:


> Can you somehow use this discount code on amazon?  I ask because I am military stationed oversees.  Amazon has prime shipping where I can get it free shipping.  Otherwise I have to pay a large amount for shipping or the company just won't ship it.  Thank you!



Hello,

The discount codes are only good on the vacuumsealersunlimited.com website.

Thank you for your service!
Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

I hope that everyone had a summer full of BBQ and long days with family and friends!

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
*Here is your SEPTEMBER discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*

*Just enter SM918 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

It's finally cooling down here and the leaves are changing! I hope that your autumn is filled with family, friends, and BBQ!

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
* Here is your OCTOBER discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:  *

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM1018 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I hope all of you have a happy Thanksgiving! *

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
* Here is your NOVEMBER discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:  *

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM1118 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I want to wish all of my friends here a very Merry Christmas! Take the time to enjoy what’s important – your family and friends. *

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
* Here is your DECEMBER discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:  *

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM1218 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!

My new website is fully functional, so I can now sleep at night!

I want to thank all of you for your patience by offering a larger discount this month.  For one month only, you will receive:
*
*15% OFF 
All ULTRA Bags and Rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster Home Suction Machines.

Just enter SM419 at checkout 
and the discount will automatically be applied.
*​*I have a few special discounts on equipment:
*
*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)
Save $20 with the discount code PRO350

VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar)
Save $30 with the discount code PRO380
ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE
*​*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. 

OUR THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! 

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Our new website is fully operational!  I'm really excited to be able to use it to save you more money! Here's an example:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

Here is your discount code for May:
*
*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 
for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers 
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​*
Just enter SM519 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Summer is upon us, so BBQ season is in full swing.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND! The VP112s chamber vacuum sealer is back.  The incoming container is almost completely sold out, so if you want one, please do not wait!

Here is your discount code for June:
*
*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 
for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers 
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​*
Just enter SM619 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,*

*August is here!  I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:*

*Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:*

*CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND! The VP112s chamber vacuum sealer is back.  The incoming container is almost completely sold out, so if you want one, please do not wait!*

*Here is your discount code for August:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM819 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:*

*VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:*

*MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!


Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,


Fall is right around the corner. I am really looking forward to cooler weather!

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:*

*Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:*

*CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND! The VP112s chamber vacuum sealer is back.  The incoming container is almost completely sold out, so if you want one, please do not wait!*

*Here is your discount code for September:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM919 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:*

*VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:*

*MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!


Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,


Fall is right around the corner. I am really looking forward to cooler weather!

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:*

*Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:*

*CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND! The VP112s chamber vacuum sealer is back.  The incoming container is almost completely sold out, so if you want one, please do not wait!*

*Here is your discount code for September:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1019 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:*

*VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:*

*MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!


Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Our weather is warming up and we’ve been spending more time outside. I hope that you have all been outside smoking ribs, pulled pork, etc.!

Thank you so much for your business!  This group is my favorite online forum, because of the great members.

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:*

*Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:*

*CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar.  Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

*Here is your discount code for March:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM320 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:*

*VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:*

*MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!


Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you are all safe and healthy.  This is a very strange time, and I hope that we can all get together with our friends and family over some BBQ soon.

Thank you so much for your business!  This group is my favorite online forum, because of the great members.

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar.  Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for April:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM420 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS


We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you are all well. These are very strange times, indeed!

 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:[/SIZE}

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for June:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM620 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::**

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

VacMaster is redesigning their home vacuum sealing machines. We expect to see them at the end of the month.*

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!



Lisa[/B]


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you are doing well and that you’re enjoying the warm summer weather.

 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for August:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM820 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS



We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,



I hope that you are doing well and that you’re enjoying the warm summer weather. I am personally looking forward to cooler days and nights.  The autumn is my favorite time of year!



 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:



Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:



CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES



I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:



We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*



*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*



*Here is your discount code for September:*



*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 



for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​


*Just enter SM920 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.



Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.



Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:



ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS







We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::



CLEAR/GOLD BAGS



We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:



VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS



We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:



MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES



Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!



Take care, and thanks for your business!



Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I can't believe it's November already! We finally have cooler nights in our forecast and the leaves are starting to change in the mountains of California.

 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for November:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1120 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I can't believe it's December already! The holidays are almost here and hunting season is in full swing. I hope that you are all having a wonderful holiday season..

 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for November:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1220 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

The first month of the new year is almost over. I can’t believe that a month has passed since Christmas! I hope that you are well and that these uncertain times pass soon, so the world can get back to normal!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out![/B]

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for January and February:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM0221 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

[URL='https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/product-category/bags-rolls-canisters-for-foodsaver-weston-vacmaster/ultra-bags-rolls-for-foodsaver-vacmaster-weston-etc/']ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS**

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

October brings cooler days and beautiful fall foliage. It’s my favorite time of year and I hope that you all have a wonderful fall!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for October:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1021 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## biteme7951

Hi Lisa

Is there a discount code for november?


----------



## lisa b

biteme7951 said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> Is there a discount code for november?


Hello,

I'm about to post it.  :-)

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,



The holiday season is almost here, with Thanksgiving just around the corner. It’s time to start thinking about smoking those turkeys!



I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:



Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:



CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES



I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*



For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:



*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*



*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!



TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS



Here is your discount code for November:*



*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 



for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​


*Just enter SM1121 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.



Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.



Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 



ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS



We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :



CLEAR/GOLD BAGS



We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:



VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS



We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:



MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES



Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!



Take care, and thanks for your business!



Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that your 2022 is off to a good start!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12.25” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for February:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM222  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12.25” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for March:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM322  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## crpngdth2001

Is there a new code for April?


----------



## lisa b

Yes.  I'll be listing it in a few minutes. :-)


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

With the weather getting warmer, we’ve been spending more time outside barbecuing. I hope you are enjoying this weather, too.

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

We have some chamber vacuum sealers back in stock. Please check them out! They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for April:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM422  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you’re all having a great start to your summer! With all the BBQing and fishing happening now, it's time to stock up and save on vacuum bags!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

We have some chamber vacuum sealers back in stock. Please check them out! They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for April:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM722  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you’re all having enjoying your summer and staying cool!  

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

FINALLY!! We have most of our chamber vacuum sealers back in stock!  Please check them out!  They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

*For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:*

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for August:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM822  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------

